# SimaticS7 V5.4 unter Vista installieren



## wogle (10 März 2008)

Hallo,

Hat schon mal jemand Simatic Step7 Version 5.4 (2006) unter Vista zum laufen gebracht? Oder gibt es da noch eine neuere Software um es unter Vista zu nutzen? 

Und die gleiche Frage nochmal für WinCCflexibel2007 !!!

Selbst im Kompatibilitätsmodus war das bei mir nicht möglich.

MfG:

wogle


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (10 März 2008)

Schmeiss Vista in die Tonne......

Versuch zu 1 und 2: grandios gescheitert!!!!

Denn, wer Beipackzettel lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## wogle (10 März 2008)

Vom Hersteller freigegeben ist die eine Seite, aber vielleicht über Umwege doch zum laufen zu bringen ist die Andere.

Tja, manche können halt nur lesen aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 März 2008)

Ich glaube Step7 kannst zumindest noch installieren.. flexible verweigert die Installation........


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

in VMWare seh ich immer eine möglichkeit


----------



## Joe (10 März 2008)

Step 7 V5.4 läuft unter VISTA.
WinCCflex lässt sich zwar im Kompatiblitätsmodus installieren, der SQL-Server startet jedoch den Dinst nicht ->WinCCflex läuft also nicht.


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2008)

*Vista ? Würg ....*

Hallo,



			
				JOE schrieb:
			
		

> Step 7 V5.4 läuft unter VISTA.



Joe, hast Du wirklich alle Vista Versionen durchprobiert ?

Vista Home Basic, Vista Home Premium, Vista Business, Vista Ultimate und Vista Enterprise ?

Schätze mal, wenn STEP7 V5.4 wirklich unter Vista läuft, dann vielleicht von Vista Business aufwärts ...
Und dann eher zufällig.
Mach den Jungs mit dem 399,- Euro PC von Saturn keine allzu grosssen Hoffnungen. Vergess lieber die Totgeburt MS Vista und überspringt diese Phase eines völlig überflüssigen OS. Aber es blinkt und glitzert ja so schön auf dem Bildschirm  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Joe (11 März 2008)

klar, Step7 V5.4 ist erst ab VISTA Business freigegeben
Mein Versuch fand unter Ultimate (x86) statt.

Es ist zwar schön, dass Step7 auf VISTA läuft, anfangen kann man damit allerdings nichts, da ja keine Visualisierungssoftware unter VISTA läuft.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2008)

*WinCCFlex2008*

FieldPG mit Windoof Vista


http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/28433553


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 März 2008)

wogle schrieb:


> Vom Hersteller freigegeben ist die eine Seite, aber vielleicht über Umwege doch zum laufen zu bringen ist die Andere.
> 
> Tja, manche können halt nur lesen aber mehr auch nicht






:sw8:    

Hats denn bei dir schon gefunzt?


----------



## MSB (14 März 2008)

Tja, ja weil wir gerade beim lesen sind, das sagt Siemens dazu:


> Wenn Sie mit STEP 7 Professional auf MS Windows Vista umsteigen wollen, benötigen Sie STEP 7 Professional Edition 2006 SR3  oder höher. Es genügt nicht, nur das Service Pack 3 oder das Servicepack 3.1 für STEP 7 V5.4 zu installieren.



Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum man wegen sowas überhaupt soviel Zeit verschwendet.
Schmeiß Vista runter, mach XP drauf und du wirst damit gegenwärtig im industriellen Umfeld
mit beinahe jeder mir bekannten Software glücklicher sein, als du es mit Vista je werden könntest.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBN-Service (14 März 2008)

.......................................


----------



## vierlagig (14 März 2008)

ibn? bist nicht so von den schnellen, wa?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=124882&postcount=9


----------

